# Building your own Slingbox?



## W4LNUT5

I've never tried it

A quick google turned up this
http://www.ehow.com/how_7623251_turn-pc-slingbox.html


----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*
> 
> I've never tried it
> 
> A quick google turned up this
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7623251_turn-pc-slingbox.html


I should of mentioned i wanted to use my current cable box. I have Verzion Fios and i can only use tuner cards with a umm.... i forgot the name but its some kind of card. But thanks for the help


----------



## ounderfla69

You can use windows media center. If you have a coax cable out on your verizon box you can use a tv tuner card, Windows Media Center remote with adapter and IRBlaster. You use the IR blaster to change the channel on the box. The tuner will be tune to channel 3 or 4. Here is the LINK for setup for a comcast SDV tuner which should be the same for any cable box. You can use Windows mesh or another Internet streaming application to watch recorded tv.


----------

